# VW Phaeton 2005 Touchscreen 800:480 Display Car Pc Windows



## Nick900 (Nov 13, 2007)

Has any one seen this before and knows how it's been achieved? I would be really keen to move forward in pursuing such an installation.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0VH1PrTtq6E


thanks 

Nick


----------



## cata1569 (Jun 25, 2012)

You can find here the one who did this. User "tegel mountain"

http://www.motor-talk.de/forum/zab-...nd-centrafuse-t4155339.html?highlight=Windows

cata.


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

The main problem seems to be the cost of getting a spare ZAB to use as a development testbed.

Chris


----------



## AlanX2033 (May 9, 2011)

*Re: VW Phaeton 2005 Touchscreen 800:480 Dysplay Car Pc Windows*

But it seems he was capable of getting it installed. From what it looks like, it's allowing him to change the input to the different display. The software hooked up is just a in car entertainment software which is hooked up to a computer. If we can figure out what display and connections he used for installation, then this is do able.

I'm very excited! I hope we can figure it out!

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Nick900 (Nov 13, 2007)

I guess we need someone to weigh in with more information on this particular install, ideally the person who did it? I also wondered if on youtube we viewed 3 operations;

normal operation of the Phaetons functions

The touchscreen had some installed software / hard drive [as he used the touchscreen and seemed to selection options which functioned

Third being selecting using the touchscreen as a display for the laptop which is I guess similar to having an AVI in function on the touchscreen?

Nick


----------



## cowboy_ (May 16, 2011)

Hi Nick,

The parts to do this are out there. 

For the optional video input you need to remove the ZAB and connect an adapter cable to it, in this way the video controller can switch in between your normal car video operation (climate, settings, etc.) and your secondary video input.

To do this you need this part: http://www.tvandnav2go.com/bentley_video_modifications.php (last time I checked this was around $500)

Once you have that device installed you can also install the "touch screen" http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-OEM-7-I...&hash=item5ae405eac9&_sm_au_=iVVt47FsFJjSJ6PF ($15 but you could choose one that you want) right in between the ZAB screen and you and connect this screen to your computer.

And voila, you have it up and running. 

If you have any question let me know.

Juan


----------



## IwasHuman (Jun 30, 2012)

Would there be a clean way to switch sources that wouldn't require a remote or out of place button? I'd be interested in doing this at some point. 

Aaron


----------



## AlanX2033 (May 9, 2011)

*Re: VW Phaeton 2005 Touchscreen 800:480 Dysplay Car Pc Windows*

However I thought the screen would be replaced. Does the Phaeton use a 800:480 screen?

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cowboy_ (May 16, 2011)

Unless you have a TV button on your ZAB, no.


----------



## cowboy_ (May 16, 2011)

There is no need to replace the screen. As you can see on the video, for the car video feed you HAVE to use the hard buttons (the ones right next to the screen) but for the PC input you can use the touchscreen. Is just putting this film in front of the existing screen.


----------



## IwasHuman (Jun 30, 2012)

I just read through all the posts about the J523, TV Tuners, etc, that I could find looking through the TOC's and following links within. I think I understand the cleanest way to make this work for NAR car's, as well as ROW with fewer retrofits.

For NAR, we'd have to retrofit the ROW J523 in order to have the TV button functionality, and then retrofit the TV tuner in the rear parcel shelf. Costly, and running the required harness seems like quite the task after looking at Michael's experience. But this would allow an AV input of our choosing. ROW cars with TV tuners are already set to go.

So we'd use the touch screen that's pointed out above, and this would interface with a carputer of some sort. The carputer could be run into AV1 on the TV tuner. That way we could cycle from the regular display using the hard buttons, to AV1 which would display the carputer, using the touchscreen for input. 

Does that make sense? Seems if it would work, there would be a lot of benefits. Maybe even enough to convince some NAR owners to undertake the task. Would certainly be tempting for me.

Aaron


----------



## Nick900 (Nov 13, 2007)

I am fortunate as have the TV tuner and I think I understand what you are advocacting however I am a little hazy on the detail. If you can identify exactly how this would work including all the connections I would be prepared to commit some funds to purchase the components.

For NAR vehicles I have seen used tuners for sale in Germany from Phaetons which are being dismantled.

Regards

Nick


----------



## IwasHuman (Jun 30, 2012)

Nick900 said:


> I am fortunate as have the TV tuner and I think I understand what you are advocacting however I am a little hazy on the detail. If you can identify exactly how this would work including all the connections I would be prepared to commit some funds to purchase the components.
> 
> For NAR vehicles I have seen used tuners for sale in Germany from Phaetons which are being dismantled.
> 
> ...


Nick,

I think what you would have to do is get a touch screen digitizer that has a USB controller. These will replicate a mouse. So the PC will see you finger movments as mouse movement and clicks. Do research and get a good one, possibly that supports double touch, so you can do the whole zoom and rotate thing. The touch screen basically sticks on to the existing J523 screen. You'd have to figure out the cleanest way to do it. Probably by removing the bezel around the screen. 

Then you would need a PC. There are many all-in-one car PC's out there. I don't have personal experience with one, but I've done a little looking. Most seem to have RCA style video out, which would be perfect to hook up to the TV tuner. 

So now you have a computer, you have the input via the touch screen, and it's relayed to the J523 via the tv-tuner being switched to AV1. If I understood everything correctly, only AV1 will carry audio over. AV2 is video only, so maybe a backup camera? I'm sure you could find some sort of wireless keyboard if you needed that as well. I would imagine that most of the car PC software's will have some kind of on-screen keyboard functionality. But you could stash all sorts of media on it. So now you can have a massive music library to listen to. Plus movies for passengers.

Plus, you could get some sort of data/internet card through your mobile carrier. Not sure about over there, but in the states we can get a 4G wireless PC card that basically acts as a modem. Then you could set up internet in the car and run things like google maps or whatever else you wanted. 

Hmmm, you could even run VAG-COM through it I guess. Now wouldn't that be spiffy. On the fly coding. 

I think the big problem for us in the states is going to be the J523 head unit. From the dealer they're ridiculous $$$$. SO we have to rely on buying something oversees, not knowing if it will work. Then the wiring harness from the TV tuner to the J523 is apparently VIN specific for the options on the car, so it's almost certainly a dealer only item, and probably pricey within itself. I want to do more research though. If I could retrofit everything into my car, just the factory stuff not including a car PC, for under $2k, I'd be very inclined to do it I think. I might be sleeping in my car when the wife finds out, but at least I'd have the car PC to keep me company. 

Aaron


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

I changed the out-dated analogue TV tuner for the Digital one, but it doesn't work. The ZAB won't send it the commands to select the digital station group etc.

My ZAB either needs a software update or a different coding (or possibly a newer hardware), and I do not have the information to do this.

Chris


----------



## tegelberg (Feb 24, 2013)

Hello.
I'm the one who has rebuilt. I have a better assembled. It has a resolution of 1024x600 and has an automatic reversing camera connection. If anyone has please buy Interresse I can mail order or you can convert to a finished on Ebay


----------



## tegelberg (Feb 24, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C-hm-iijjok


----------



## tegelberg (Feb 24, 2013)

http://www.ebay.de/itm/321074989351...LX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649#ht_986wt_1397


----------



## Fraza44 (Dec 13, 2012)

tegelberg said:


> http://www.ebay.de/itm/321074989351...LX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649#ht_986wt_1397


Tegelberg,

Couple of questions since your Ebay add is in German.

1. Is this for ROW Phaetons only, because I do not have the "Audio/TV" button?

2. Is the navigation voiced command turn by turn? and does the Navi work in the NOR?

3. Can a bluetooth cell phone be intergrated into this system?

4. What kit is used for the back up camera portion of the install?

Thank you

Andre


----------



## tegelberg (Feb 24, 2013)

I can not speak English, I use a translator. Of me does not translate well. I can not understand everything what you write to me.
It all works well Bleutooth


----------



## Fraza44 (Dec 13, 2012)

All,

Is there anyone out there who can go to the Ebay link and translate German to determine if this will work for NOR 2004 - 2006 Phaetons without the "Audio/TV" button or is he offering a total replacement for the head unit.

Andre


----------



## tegelberg (Feb 24, 2013)

This is a device with an HDMI and USB input.
USB for PC Control Screen to connect. Rear view camera must be connected to PC.
You just have to get an AUX retrofit sound. There are on Ebay for 30-40 EU with or without CD changer.
I have one at home has 2 AV CONNECTIONS one. For rear camera with automatic switching
If anyone has please mail Interresse


----------



## tegelberg (Feb 24, 2013)

It fits for every Phaeton up to new model 810


----------



## Nick900 (Nov 13, 2007)

I started this thread and I guess with most topics on forums the intent is to come up with a way of improving or repairing our cars while keeping the cost down. And that most of us genuinely like to figure out how things work and get a sense of satisfaction at problem solving.

Tegelberg,

I am happy that you are offering the Touchscreen to members however what's the price? Also would you [if possible] consider selling in kit form with clear guidance on the installation of which I would be happy to make a contribution for your innovation in coming up with the solution but I would not be happy to pay what appears like a loaded retail figure.

Regards

Nick


----------



## tegelberg (Feb 24, 2013)

I have worked for a whole year with it.
I want my work and new parts 550, - have EU.


----------



## Nick900 (Nov 13, 2007)

Can you provide a list of the parts that are needed for the conversion?

Thanks 

Nick


----------



## tegelberg (Feb 24, 2013)

I'm sorry, I will only sell my unit.
And then I will report times. How I did it.


----------



## Nick900 (Nov 13, 2007)

Hi,

Sorry the translation to your last post did not work well. Could you please explain again?

THanks 

Nick


----------



## tegelberg (Feb 24, 2013)

It remains mystery how I did it.
I can build for everyone, but I will not tell you how I do it.
Please understand me.


----------



## Nick900 (Nov 13, 2007)

Thank you,

However that misses the point of a forum and while others will no doubt make their own decision I will not purchase.

Regards

Nick


----------



## cata1569 (Jun 25, 2012)

tegelberg said:


> I have worked for a whole year with it.
> I want my work and new parts 550, - have EU.



550 euros just labor? or and parts? how long ?

cata


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

Without wishing to put words into Alex/tegelberg's mouth, as far as I can see from public domain information the modification is to:



Exchange the 7-inch display glass from an existing ZAB for a new high definition display screen module

The new module has 2 cables which connect to a computer (not supplied): (a) the screen's USB output which translates touch-screen actions to mouse actions on the computer and (b) an HDMI/VGA input to accept the video output from the computer. There has to be an interface to pick up the ZAB's display signal too, but this appears to be the proprietary (copyright) part.

At switch-on, the new glass's electronics module simply repeats the regular ZAB screen as before.



Pressing the TV button (or the button in the same position as the ROW TV button) for 3 seconds switches the new glass to its video input from the computer.

Pressing the TV button for less than 3 seconds does whatever the button in that position normally does on the ZAB, eg switch over to the car's normal TV receiver in a ROW ZAB. I make the assumption that in a NAR ZAB the button would do whatever it was labelled for.

The (not supplied) car computer can run any normal software that runs on such a PC, Mac or possibly Android (depending on the USB mouse handling) which also presents buttons large enough to "click" with the finger on the touch screen.

Alex tests it using the software API "Centrafuse Auto 4" from a company in Atlanta. Centrafuse target car manufacturers to sell them Embedded Windows GPS and central screen development software running on the Windows platform. A private-use licence is $80 but you have to be able to write software to make use of it.

Alex's price appears to include a fee for the product research and testing time in an actual Phaeton and is surely in line with that of buying an iPad or some other specialist technical display gadget. Whether it's worth it is an individual decision. Alex has been discreet in mentioning costs in this thread, but I don't think we should be drawn into too deep a discussion of that here.

Chris


----------



## tegelberg (Feb 24, 2013)

cata1569 said:


> 550 euros just labor? or and parts? how long ?
> 
> cata




550 with labor and parts


----------



## DmcL (Sep 30, 2012)

550 euro is not a bad price if there are no additional costs. there are computers selling for more than that nevermind a cleverly designed retrofit for a phaeton.

i was thinking of something loosely similar a couple weeks ago.. though i was thinking of simply buying a cheap android tablet just for a larger display than on my HTC wildfire, anyway ill start a new thread about android car toys as its not quite the same as whats being discussed here.

has anyone got any info on either swapping the analogue UK tv tuner for a digital one? my tv worked before the digital switchover but nothing but fuzz now


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

> has anyone got any info on either swapping the analogue UK tv tuner for a digital one? my tv worked before the digital switchover but nothing but fuzz now


I have changed over the TV tuner from analogue to digital, but as far as I can see I need a ZAB software upgrade to enable the digital control.

I have a full set of ZAB/Nav software version CDs on order for all upgrades and downgrades, but am still waiting for VW to send them. When I have some more results I'll post them in the earlier thread relating to the digital tuner.

Cheers,
Chris


----------



## Fraza44 (Dec 13, 2012)

All,

Has anyone tried this project in a NOR Phaeton?

Andre


----------



## IwasHuman (Jun 30, 2012)

Fraza44 said:


> All,
> 
> Has anyone tried this project in a NOR Phaeton?
> 
> Andre


Do you mean NAR (North American Region)? 

Further up in this thread I outlined my theory on how this could work in an NAR car. It sounds like tegelberg used a slightly different method though, with some device that jacks in in place of/in between the CD changer? I'm not real clear on that. It sounds like he can get around the need for the TV tuner, which is unavailable in the NAR market unless you're willing to pay. Something about holding one of the buttons for 3 seconds in order to switch sources.

Aaron


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

Have a look at post #31 in this thread which describes how the screen replaces the present glass and takes its 'normal' video feed from the ZAB and its 'new, alternative' video feed from a PC.

The TV/email/Google Maps etc picture can be provided by the new self-supplied PC/Mac/Android using the normal software applications that run on those platforms, linked together with new touch-button menus and macros, to be programmed by or for ourselves.

Cheers,
Chris


----------



## IwasHuman (Jun 30, 2012)

Ok, so he's replacing the actual screen with one that has a dual input and then just switching between the two.

What I thought, and the way that I would like to do it if I can get my hands on a ROW J523, would be to use a clear touch-digitizer screen that just overlays the current output. This would just sit on top of the current screen and be for the touch function only. Then you switch video sources via the TV tuner. 

So it sounds like the way Chris laid it out in his post would work for any market Phaeton, as long as there's a way to switch the input source to the replacement screen. 

Aaron


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

Hi Aaron,

Do you have a particular model of touch-digitiser in mind?

Chris


----------



## IwasHuman (Jun 30, 2012)

Something like this...

http://dx.com/p/7-usb-plug-n-play-touch-screen-digitizer-for-asus-eee-pc-701-umpc-laptops-16124

Of course, we'd have to make sure its the right aspect ratio. I'm also concerned with the dimensions they give, which would put that screen at 15mm thick. That seems excessive. I've seen some on flebay that state closer to 5mm.

Aaron.


----------



## tegelberg (Feb 24, 2013)

I can not English well.
I have a second unit for Phaeton

I removed and installed a new original display with 800x480 display with touchscreen.
The new display has VGA, HDMI and 2x AV inputs.
VGA connected to Phaeton.
HDMI to CarPC.
USB to CarPC for touchscreen
2x AV, one for rear camera and is free.
With the TV button enables you to switch between all CONNECTIONS.


----------



## IwasHuman (Jun 30, 2012)

What I don't understand is how you're using the TV button to switch between the sources unless you have something to act as the TV tuner module with the multiple video inputs. 

Aaron


----------



## tegelberg (Feb 24, 2013)

I do not have a TV tuner.
(TV) button is used to switch


----------



## DmcL (Sep 30, 2012)

Paximus said:


> I have changed over the TV tuner from analogue to digital, but as far as I can see I need a ZAB software upgrade to enable the digital control.
> 
> I have a full set of ZAB/Nav software version CDs on order for all upgrades and downgrades, but am still waiting for VW to send them. When I have some more results I'll post them in the earlier thread relating to the digital tuner.
> 
> ...


dont think i saw that thread, can you pm me a link? would definately be interested in getting the TV working in my P once again. is there an aux input as standard on the models equipped with the TV function?


----------



## tegelberg (Feb 24, 2013)

DmcL said:


> dont think i saw that thread, can you pm me a link? would definately be interested in getting the TV working in my P once again. is there an aux input as standard on the models equipped with the TV function?



If you have a tuner, then you have to connect new display to another button, for example, to phone. Whom no one uses phone.


----------



## IwasHuman (Jun 30, 2012)

Ok, I see. So you're splicing into one of the buttons already on the unit. That makes more sense. 

Aaron


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

I think there is a new connection to the back of the button pad in the ZAB which detects the button press.

Chris

[edit] - sorry, ignore - I posted too late. Chris]


----------



## sean_m (Oct 6, 2010)

The LCD in the J523 is a Philips LTE072T-4404 480x234 LCD module and appears to accept input in either RGB (ie. VGA) or composite formats. So, if I were to do something like this I would start with this datasheet, http://www.eurologics.nl/files/LTE072T-4408.pdf to work out which connections need to be made from the J523's display cable to test for VGA or composite output, wiring it up to a flat panel LCD to test.

http://r.ebay.com/ickXRY is an example of a screen that could be used for further testing, adding the touch screen separately. It has HDMI, VGA, and composite inputs.

Pitfalls include the J523's output being composite PAL and having an NTSC panel, figuring out how to wire it all up (naturally), and ending up with a set of components that can't physically fit in the J523. There's a decent set of photos of the inside of the J523 in this thread, http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4335471.


----------



## IwasHuman (Jun 30, 2012)

Wow, thanks for posting that link. I hadn't seen that before. 

So the screen is actually separate from the unit, just like that? I wouldn't have guessed. Now I'm really confident that this could be accomplished. I really really hope I can get mine replaced with a ROW unit. Even better is if I can keep the defective one to test fit everything. 

Aaron


----------



## tegelberg (Feb 24, 2013)

http://www.ebay.de/itm/380624723679...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1559.l2649#ht_1188wt_1401


----------



## fofessor (Jun 30, 2012)

tegelberg said:


> http://www.ebay.de/itm/380624723679...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1559.l2649#ht_1188wt_1401






question is will this work on north american phaetons with out the TV or phone button on the head unit


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

> question is will this work on north american phaetons with out the TV or phone button on the head unit


Hi (sorry, I don't know your name),

It seems that pressing the button in the same position as the ROW TV button for 3 seconds switches the new glass away from the ZAB signal to its video input from the new external computer.

This action should work independently of the function and label on that particular ZAB button, provided the ZAB central display was programmed to ignore the 3-second button press.

This is because the new screen picks up the button switch connections directly, rather than intercepting some internal ZAB signal.

Chris


----------



## fofessor (Jun 30, 2012)

Paximus said:


> Hi (sorry, I don't know your name),
> 
> It seems that pressing the button in the same position as the ROW TV button for 3 seconds switches the new glass away from the ZAB signal to its video input from the new external computer.
> 
> ...


Hello chris
So the item tegelberg is offering does work with NAR phaetons with only the audio button and if so how does one acquire this setup

Christopher


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

Hi Christopher,

I don't think anyone here has taken up the gadget described, so if you do we will all be agog to see what you think.

I believe one has to use one of the eBay links in this thread to contact the developer, or google for his YouTube page.

Chris


----------



## fofessor (Jun 30, 2012)

Paximus said:


> Hi Christopher,
> 
> I don't think anyone here has taken up the gadget described, so if you do we will all be agog to see what you think.
> 
> ...


Chris
I will try to contact him...but was their another item that you were referring to or the same item


Christopher


----------



## ddantes (May 14, 2012)

Hi Christopher,

I've just completed my project on my own car that uses the same ideas.
The answer to your question is yes. You can do that, but i don't know if the rest of the system is the same (ROW vs NA).

The main idea is: 
-the lcd screen is removed completely and another with high resolution will take it's place. This screen has hdmi, dvi, vga, rca and s-video inputs.
-a rgbs to vga converter must be purchased in order to convert the signal from the unit to the lcd screen on vga port.
-a mini pc or laptop connected to the hdmi input of the screen..i've used succesfully a lenovo q190 along with a timer built from scratch that i'll describe later.
-a backup camera if you want such a thing that will connect to a rca input of the screen.

I've used for the minipc a universal laptop car chargher that is connected to this timer with a relay. The timer must keep the relay up for the next 2 mins or so in order for the minipc to hibernate/shutdown. From the unit, there is a way to gain access to a +12v when the unit is ON. The on/off is controlled by the can network so there is no +12v otherwise. When this voltage is applied to the timer, will keep the relay for the minipc as long as the voltage is present +2mins after is disconnected. Also, the timer will attract a relay for 1 sec when the voltage is applied for simulating the on button pressing on the minipc, and 1 sec again when the voltage is dropped.
The unit is on when the remote is operated to open the car. In that moment the minipc gets on too and will boot up from hibernate (22 secs on my minipc). In the moment i get in the car, the minipc is already on and waiting my commands.
When the unit is getting a off signal (from closing the car, not operating the unit for a while, pressing the on/dark button twice) it will still remain on for 3 mins. After those 3 mins, the voltage drops and the minipc will hibernate then the power will be off after another 2 mins.

There is a lot to tell about it, but for sure is a lot of work in order to be perfect or at least to work as intended.
Until this moment, i had a multimedia interface that was connected between the unit and the original lcd. This way, your unit will have the functionalities unaffected, for sure will work no matter is a ROW or NA spec, the only thing that matters is that the car must be until 2009 when it got the new type of unit. Also, this interface is unaffected by car speed or anything else. I had it with a dvb-t digital tuner that had a mp3/video player builtin...it was perfect for that moment...until i wanted more 

I have some pics on my unit during work and with the interface...but i don't know how to upload them...

Hope it helps,
Daniel


----------



## cata1569 (Jun 25, 2012)

You can see here a movie with Daniel's work, installation of video interface and TV-tuner and reversing camera.





cata


----------



## fofessor (Jun 30, 2012)

ddantes said:


> Hi Christopher,
> 
> I've just completed my project on my own car that uses the same ideas.
> The answer to your question is yes. You can do that, but i don't know if the rest of the system is the same (ROW vs NA).
> ...



hello Daniel
i do appreciate the reply and grateful for the information and would like to know more about your first multi-media setup in the car...i am going to purchase some of the material and give this a try on my 2004 phaeton ...and when u stated the car must be until 2009 did u mean the car has to be from 2004-2009.....[email protected]


----------



## fofessor (Jun 30, 2012)

cata1569 said:


> You can see here a movie with Daniel's work, installation of video interface and TV-tuner and reversing camera.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks for the video of Daniels work


----------



## ddantes (May 14, 2012)

Thanks cata...forgot that video 

Hi Christopher,
Of course i can guide you.

I described my setup from now. The old setup, that was in place for 1 month or so, was a lot simpler... I had a multimedia interface purchased from HongKong and a dvb-t tuner with mp3/video playback capabilities. Along with those i still have a backup camera present also on my new setup.

The interface looks like this: 


















That little piece must be connected between the lcd and the unit with that ribbon. This little piece is going to be connected to the interface. I had it in the glove compartment in the cd-changer place because my cd-changer died. But, you can put it above the glove compartment, since there is a lot of space.
The only trick is with the audio. The interface is managing also the audio, based on the selected input. The audio out from the interface can be connected in many wasy to the unit, like directly on the cd changer pinouts, or with a cd-changer emulator like xcarlink for playing mp3's (my setup), or i've seen some audio interfaces here on the forum that is managing audio in from multiple sources.
When i said about the age of the car, was only from the point of view of the unit. If your unit looks the same, then it's ok. If is the newer model....then no. For sure in your car it will work.

I think the video cata posted in my behalf is perfect in order to see how it's working this...


----------



## fofessor (Jun 30, 2012)

hello daniel

thanks for the info.and pictures i am going to give this a try ... i have ordered the items and i also ordered a touch screen all items are from http://gsmserver.com/ i am going to start with simple set up first to see how it works out and then maybe go from their..I too tried to contact Alex from germany also but he did not respond....


----------



## tegelberg (Feb 24, 2013)

Hello.
I'm Alex.
It's my video to Youtube.


----------



## ddantes (May 14, 2012)

tegelberg said:


> I'm sorry, I will only sell my unit.
> And then I will report times. How I did it.





Nick900 said:


> Thank you,
> 
> However that misses the point of a forum and while others will no doubt make their own decision I will not purchase.
> 
> ...


Hi Alex,
It seems that you've sold your unit, so maybe now you can explain how you did it (as you said you will). This way the spirit and purpose of a forum as Nick is saying also will be followed into helping each other not only as advertisment for selling stuff.
I already did the change, without telling me something but it should be a lot easier to do it if you could guide me. I think that if this is a personal project we should help each other and maybe what someone missed, the other can correct or improve.
So... i'll post some questions and maybe you can help now when you don't have the unit anymore...
1. how are you dimming the backlight of the screen, when you switch the headlights on? When in some countries you need to have headlights on during the day, how the dimming of the backlight of the lcd is working? Is this taken into account? Can we think of something with a light sensor?
2. What kind of converter did you used? I used a rgbs to vga converter but maybe there are other ways..rgbs to rca? or...i don't know...
3. Heat..how you managed the heat generated by the converter and from the electronics of the new lcd? I've managed it with mounting a new small fan that along with the existing one is doing great....even more than is needed and better than the original heat dissipation.
4. I've used a lilliput 7"touchscreen openframe 669 and added the reversing camera wire. What did you used?

Thanks for your answers.

As soon as i gather all the things i used in my setup, i'll post it here and maybe someone with more brains than me can improve something or someone who wants to do it can use my setup as a guide.

Daniel.


----------



## fofessor (Jun 30, 2012)

ddantes said:


> Thanks cata...forgot that video
> 
> Hi Christopher,
> Of course i can guide you.
> ...


 Hello Daniel 

i finally got some free time and i recently received my simple set up of materials..the rgb converter(just like yours pictured) and a dvd player..but i need some help with how the wiring goes...i do know the red and black wires are acc/grnd ...i would like to know how u wired up your converter to the vehicle?


----------



## sean_m (Oct 6, 2010)

If I may, could I ask anyone trying this modification to try connecting the RGB lines from the J523 to the corresponding RGB lines on your monitor's VGA-in and connect the composite sync line to one of the VGA horizontal or vertical sync lines? 

Some LCD monitors, like the Samsung 713n on my desk (PDF manual, page 62), will accept composite sync signals and it would be a big win to find a car-sized monitor with the same capability. I recently purchased a Phaeton of my own and I plan to test this once I get some time and a breakout board for the display ribbon cable.


----------



## ddantes (May 14, 2012)

Hi Christopher, 
Sorry for the late response. 
The connections are quite easy to do. 
When you will remove the infotainment unit and open it, you will see the ribbon cable. That ribbon from the unit will go into the small piece and then with the second ribbon cable to the lcd. From the small piece, you will connect a wire (the one that fits in the white connector) and with the unit, that's it. 
Black to ground, but pay attention with red. The positive wires around the infotainment unit are permanent and you will need one active after engine start. 
For sure you have a installation manual so for the rest...it's there... You have to connect the rca cables to dvd player and that's it... 
Forgot about the audio....if you have aux in, go by that, if not, there are some units that emulates the cd changer and those are playing mp3s and have also a aux in.. I used one of those. 

Good luck.


----------



## 3D0 (Sep 25, 2011)

Hello, 

i'm researching the display swap since a while now and i found out about Alex's project and started digging around, he did it with this converter: http://www.ebay.de/itm/250921932635 

I got this display with touch from Hong Kong:http://www.ebay.de/itm/110659973152, it supports HDMI, VGA and Composite input. 

I also found a few pictures of his amazing work/research:









The only question i have now, which wire goes where? Maybe Alex or somebody else could solve this? Maybe build a PCB where the FFC goes and from there wire the cables to the signal converter. I'm a bit into the µC and electronic stuff, but did nothing before with displays. I'm also working currently on a CDC-Emulator for the Phaeton which is going quite well. HU says disc is present with 20 tracks and 30 min of playtime. But this is another story  

Regards 
Daniel


----------



## fofessor (Jun 30, 2012)

ddantes said:


> Hi Christopher,
> Sorry for the late response.
> The connections are quite easy to do.
> When you will remove the infotainment unit and open it, you will see the ribbon cable. That ribbon from the unit will go into the small piece and then with the second ribbon cable to the lcd. From the small piece, you will connect a wire (the one that fits in the white connector) and with the unit, that's it.
> ...


hello daniel

thanks for that follow-up....have another question..my dvd player does have aux video and audio inputs and also the rca jacks..how did u get the audio to mute the radio when u switched to AV1 or AV2 and play audio from them...it seems when i switch to AV1 i see the video but no audio..just the music from my radio......and i will not be using my cd changer any more


----------



## ddantes (May 14, 2012)

You have to connect the audio out from the interface to aux in of the infotainment unit..if u have it... if not, with a adapter that emulates the cd changer and use the audio in of that.


----------



## fofessor (Jun 30, 2012)

ok..i may have to get an adapter because their no aux plug in the back of my infotainment system...but since i have the elsa wiring diagram for the pin outs connectors for the infotainment and nav/cd-changer ..i may try using the cd changers wiring


----------



## 3D0 (Sep 25, 2011)

Hello Christopher,

sorry for the late answer, did not receive any mail about new posts, hmm..

Regarding the CDC, the HU will only activate the sound as long as the CDC sends frequent status updates (every 10ms).

There are a few projects out there for the protocol specifications:

http://martinsuniverse.de/projekte/cdc_protokoll/cdc_protokoll.html (German)
http://kuniseins.ku.funpic.de/ (Germany & English)
http://q1.se/cdcemu/details.php (English)

But non of these are working flawless with the Phaeton HU. Like always with the Phaeton, bitchy car 

I made a deal with Matthias (the seconds URL) and he gave me his source code so that i can adapt it to work with the Phaeton HU. But i agreed to some kind of an NDA with him, he want to protect his work (understandable) so i can not post any of this, but when i'm done with this project i will send him my version so he can or will publish it.

Short version of the long talk: You need some electronic and development skills to get this to work over the CDC audio lines.

Some pics of my current progress:

































Regards
Daniel


----------



## sean_m (Oct 6, 2010)

3D0 said:


> The only question i have now, which wire goes where? Maybe Alex or somebody else could solve this? Maybe build a PCB where the FFC goes and from there wire the cables to the signal converter.
> Regards
> Daniel



I ordered this 30-pin FFC breakout board from Proto Advantage to get at the signal lines from the J523's internal display ribbon cable. I am expecting to use the pinout listed in this PDF manual for the OEM display module, connecting the red, green, blue, and composite sync lines to the RGB to VGA converter input. I also ordered an LCD/touchscreen and a RGB to VGA converter. They haven't arrived yet. In the meantime I have been figuring out the best way to power the LCD and RGB converter. There is unfortunately no terminal 15 power going to the J523 or anything that seems easily accessible. I am hesitant to tap into the terminal 30 lines going into the J523 because of unregulated battery drain. Daniel (ddantes), how did you end up powering the RGB converter in your setup?


----------



## ddantes (May 14, 2012)

Hi Sean,
The best way that i figure it out is from the 10 pin conector between the unit and the lcd. Pins 1 and 2 have a +12v, that i used with a relay to power up the converter and the lcd. Why this? because if you will power up the new lcd from a different source, you will see the display even if the unit should be off. The unit is not powering off immediately, just the screen, and if the screen is on because is getting power from a different source, then it's not good. For example, you close the car and for 3 minutes the screen will show something...

How can i attach a zip file to the post? Thanks.


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

Hi Daniel,

Unfortunately the forum software is not set up for hosting files. You will have to host the ZIP file in your own Internet space and put a link to it in your forum post.

I note that some ISP's provide free space with their Internet contracts.

Cheers,
Chris


----------



## ddantes (May 14, 2012)

I have also a pdf that contains everything that i've done and since i've seen some pdfs attached here i supposed it can be done. If i find a place where to store it, i'll be glad to share it.
Thanks


----------



## sean_m (Oct 6, 2010)

ddantes said:


> Hi Sean,
> The best way that i figure it out is from the 10 pin conector between the unit and the lcd. Pins 1 and 2 have a +12v, that i used with a relay to power up the converter and the lcd. Why this? because if you will power up the new lcd from a different source, you will see the display even if the unit should be off. The unit is not powering off immediately, just the screen, and if the screen is on because is getting power from a different source, then it's not good. For example, you close the car and for 3 minutes the screen will show something...


So if I understand correctly, you used the +12v from the stock LCD's backlight control to switch on a relay that controlled power from one of power connections to the J523?



> How can i attach a zip file to the post? Thanks.


You can upload the file to a service like Dropbox or Rapidshare and post the link here. Or, you can email the file to me at smcgroty at mac dot com and I can host it on my web server.

Thanks,


----------



## ddantes (May 14, 2012)

1. Exactly
2. Sent you the pdf on email.


----------



## sean_m (Oct 6, 2010)

ddantes said:


> 1. Exactly
> 2. Sent you the pdf on email.


Daniel,

Thanks for the info. Now I just need to wait for all my parts to arrive.

I'm hosting Daniel's PDF at https://www.dropbox.com/sh/ogygjmvo...haeton/resources/other/ddantes_carpc.pdf?dl=0. It explains how he installed the LCD and RGB converter in the J523 and the power connections used to connect it up.


----------



## sean_m (Oct 6, 2010)

Yesterday I removed my J523 and bench tested it with the new display.

The J523 can be booted up on the bench dining table by supplying +12 volts to the pin labeled "30" and ground to the pin labeled "31" on the diagram printed on the bottom of the unit and pushing the radio on knob. You can interact with it a bit but almost all functions are unavailable when it is out of the car. You will definitely want a VAG-COM on hand to clear the slew of faults that appear when it is removed and to verify it is communicating correctly when reinstalled.

I used a custom ordered FFC breakout board to connect to the internal display ribbon cable to the RGB converter. Pinouts are in the PDF Daniel sent me and in the display datasheet I linked earlier. You will need to connect red, green, blue, composite sync, and a ground pin to the RGBS input on the converter. Sadly, my screen was not able to sync directly with the video output because the horizontal sync frequency was too low. So even a RGBS-capable LCD still needs the converter.

Here is my disassembled J523 hooked up to the RGB converter and the 7" LCD:









Here is a close up of the display:









The converter is outputting 1366x768 video to the LCD. Some adjustment on both the converter and LCD were needed to align the image correctly.
You can see that the quality of the converted image is low, with fuzzy text and very high contrast. It's not the camera, it actually looks like that. Tests with the converter and various other video sources I have were not so dramatic. I think it is related to the high degree of upsampling, but the 1366x768 setting is the only output that matches the widescreen aspect ratio of the LCD.

I did not proceed to install the display for two reasons:

1. The screen I have, while it fits in the space of the old display, cannot be correctly aligned with the screen opening without cutting into the bezel. The LCD is slightly offset within the display's packaging.

2. I was not satisfied with the quality of the converted video feed from the J523. It seems silly but most of the time I would still be interacting with the unit directly and it bugs me.

So my Phaeton is still in stock configuration for now. I'll revisit this down the road when I have time to leave the car disassembled for a while and work on it.


----------



## 3D0 (Sep 25, 2011)

Hello,

Thanks for the info about the wiring, the PDF helped a lot and yesterday i finally finished my conversion 

I had a *FEW* difficulties with while doing it:

- The new display was a bit lager than the old one, about 1mm on the top and bottom
- The HDMI plug was way to big to fit into the HU
- The VGA port and plug also took to much space

The perfboard is for controlling the converter and display (power on & off, via remote signal from the old display) its the first version, the later version used two relay instead of power transistors because this guys got way to hot in my opinion. The socket if for an ATTiny13 micro controller, it powers on the converter and 5 seconds later the display, to avoid showing the blue Chinese characters from the converter.

It was a pain in the a.. and i was so irritated and stressed, sorry that i didn't took more pics, anyway here are a the few i took:









































































Regards
Daniel


----------



## cata1569 (Jun 25, 2012)

You can see here a movie with "ddantes"work, installation touchscreen CarPC and reversing camera.






cata


----------



## cata1569 (Jun 25, 2012)

Another video from"alex AA"






cata.


----------



## Auzivision (Apr 19, 2007)

Now this is an interesting thread. Has anyone in the US tried this out yet?


----------



## sean_m (Oct 6, 2010)

I have hooked it all up for a dry run out of the car but will be waiting until my warranty expires before I permanently modify the J523 with all of the components.


----------



## fofessor (Jun 30, 2012)

sean_m said:


> I have hooked it all up for a dry run out of the car but will be waiting until my warranty expires before I permanently modify the J523 with all of the components.


and may i ask what are the components that you are using....sir sean?


----------



## sean_m (Oct 6, 2010)

The screen is a AT070TN92 LCD (eBay), which is a 7" 800x480 LCD with a resistive touchscreen. I am probably going to switch to a 7" LCD with a capacitive touchscreen, though.
It is attached to a GBS8200/HD9800 scan converter that converts the RGBS video from the J523 to VGA for the new LCD.
I ordered a custom breakout board with the Digikey WM7951CT-ND connector. It attaches to the J523's video cable and allows easy connections without soldering or cutting the ribbon cable. I also purchased a pack of 0.1" pin jumpers for making connections and testing.

I am on the lookout for spare cables with JST PH connectors to use for the VGA connection instead of a normal (bulky) VGA cable. There are secondary 12-pin connectors on both the LCD driver board and converter for this.

The GBS8200 is set to output in 640x480. The LCD mode is set to 4:3 to stretch it back to widescreen. Some tweaking of the v-size/h-size controls on the GBS8200 is needed to center the image. When it is tuned, the conversion causes only a small loss of video quality compared to the stock screen.

The AT070TN92 screen fits within the space of the old screen without cutting if you are willing to accept a slightly off-center positioning. Otherwise, you can trim some internal plastic to move the LCD over a bit to center it.

I created a simple MOSFET-based circuit that connects to the old screen's backlight cable to control power. Here is the schematic. The backlight power is connected to the "switching device" terminals. There is an optoisolator that electrically separates the J523's internal circuitry from the rest of the system. The "display" terminals go to the LCD and converter. I have not decided the exact method of connecting to the J523 power supply, but it will probably a splice into the wiring harness. The LCD and converter require about 1.5 A of 12V power.

I will pass a thin HDMI/USB/power cable set up through the console and out into the glove box for the computer. Depending on the computer's power requirements, this power cable will power the computer directly or connect to another switch. I already have a DICE iPod+aux adapter for the audio interface.

Also, read Daniel's (ddantes) PDF on the process. It has pictures of the inside of J523 and pinout lists for the video and backlight connectors.


----------



## Jorgsphaeton (Sep 8, 2009)

I ordered a custom breakout board with the Digikey WM7951CT-ND connector. It attaches to the J523's video cable and allows easy connections without soldering or cutting the ribbon cable. I also purchased a pack of 0.1" pin jumpers for making connections and testing.

what exactly did you order? 
at this moment I got my Android tv connected to AV2 and working great. but now I control it with a fly mouse or trackpad. so my next conversion will be a touchscreen. isn't it just a way to convert the input with a converter and power the screen with the same power pins as the old one? can i power the converter with the same powerinput?
does anybody have an exact description for this modification for non electronic specialists? 

thanks jorg


----------



## sean_m (Oct 6, 2010)

Jorgsphaeton said:


> I ordered a custom breakout board with the Digikey WM7951CT-ND connector.
> [...]
> 
> what exactly did you order?


Proto Advantage will supply and assemble the breakout board with whatever connector you want, including ordering the connector from Digikey for you. The product page has a field for the Digikey part number. The connector is for the ribbon cable. The breakout board provides a set of conveniently accessible pins that correspond to the wires in the ribbon cable.



Jorgsphaeton said:


> at this moment I got my Android tv connected to AV2 and working great. but now I control it with a fly mouse or trackpad. so my next conversion will be a touchscreen. isn't it just a way to convert the input with a converter and power the screen with the same power pins as the old one? can i power the converter with the same powerinput?


It is not advisable to power the LCD and converter from the old power connector. That is what my switching circuit or others' relay setups are for. The original LCD uses less power than the converter and new LCD, with the converter by itself requiring more power than the old LCD. There's no way to tell whether the J523's internal circuits can handle powering the larger load and it's reasonable to assume it was only designed with the stock LCD power requirements in mind


----------



## Jorgsphaeton (Sep 8, 2009)

is it possible to do the same for the display next to the speedometre in the dash. if so it could be possible to add traffic sign recognition, lane assist and collisdion assist wit and android app and camera.

jorg


----------



## Jorgsphaeton (Sep 8, 2009)

did you order the breakoutboard with the lcd connector and a vga connector attached to it? or is it easy to do it myself?
for example, which pin should I connect where?

thanks jorg


----------



## sean_m (Oct 6, 2010)

Jorgsphaeton said:


> did you order the breakoutboard with the lcd connector and a vga connector attached to it?


No. The breakout board is completely passive and has no electronics. It is simply a convenience for connecting the LCD ribbon cable to the input of the RGB converter. It doesn't have anything to do with the VGA output to the replacement screen.

In this image, http://www.darkon.net/phaeton/resources/j523_external.jpg, you can see the breakout board hanging in the air connected to the ribbon cable.


----------



## Jorgsphaeton (Sep 8, 2009)

I'm I right if I say that the wire to the converter are soldered to the breakoutboard?
In that way I know how to order this part.
I read that the 12v power is taken from the backlight of the old display is that correct?
In that way it will work just like the old screen (on/off)
I don't add an extra pc to it because I connected an Android tv to the tv tuner AV2 so it just power for the converter (5v) and 12v or less for the screen.
is that a real problem if I connect it to the backlight connector pin?

Thanks Jorg


----------



## Jorgsphaeton (Sep 8, 2009)

at this moment I managed to get the touchscreen into the navigation unit, and it is working on the kitchentable, tomorrow I will try to reinstall it into the car, fingerscrossed.
I will get the 12v power from one of the sigaret power outlets, and the signal to switch a relay from the unit itself (don't want to modify more than neccessary to the original unit). remarks are welcome.
I also managed to show and control my smartphone with the touchscreen, for that I used two devices, a keyboard and mouse splitter with bluetooth and a screen vga splitter.

but today a got an email and this module is ready: http://customgadz.com/mimicsx2/11-mimicsx2-diy-kit.html
a good way to use your smartphone without a seperate bluetooth carkit. you only need the Dice MP3 system for a microphone and speaker.


keep you updated


Jorg


----------



## Jorgsphaeton (Sep 8, 2009)

Full system is installed succesfully. I got the original car functionalities, my smartphone on the screen, and an extra android tv connected with lane assist-speed sign reconition app: acodriver. The android tv with camera is mounted inside the rearview mirror ceiling cover. It all works nicely. Only the touchscreen control for the smartphone is not ready yet. The mimicsusb unit is not available so I try to develop this myself. Keep you updated.

Jorg


----------



## ChristianBB (Aug 18, 2014)

*Vw Phaeton PROBLEMS*

Hey guys!I have followed your themes.But i have a big problem with my Phaeton.It has the basic dvd navigation without touchscreen and hdmi output.My question is do i have buy a new touchscreen monitor or should i buy something that replace it i fon't know?Also how can i make it like Alek's dvd(dvd car pc touchscreen hdmi navi)?And most of all can i connect any screen with that kind of options?Thank you in advance!!!


----------



## ChristianBB (Aug 18, 2014)

„VW Phaeton Android Navigotion GPS mini PC Touchs…“: http://youtu.be/yxolRRAwYHs .... like this


----------



## Jorgsphaeton (Sep 8, 2009)

Try to find this on ebay. Model# LMS700KF07-004. It is a touchscreen monitor kit that will fit perfectly. Follow Aleks instructions and it will work.

Jorg


----------



## Jorgsphaeton (Sep 8, 2009)

Also this kit is perfect for connection a rearview camera also. And dim the display at night.
The unit stays the same, you just replace the original screen, with the kit. To get the original output from the car into the new screen you have to convert the data to vga connector of the new screen with the vga converter.


----------



## Jorgsphaeton (Sep 8, 2009)

The vga converter just died. I had to replace it, and installed it externally so I don't have to open the unit again. I installed it inside the driver side fuse box. So be warned chinese stuff is not so well made as a phaeton.

Jorg


----------



## LifelessForm (Jun 22, 2012)

I'm interested to know if this setup ever went any farther. I have a dead spot in my screen, no idea how it got there, and would be interested in upgrading to this setup. Any new details, links, walkthroughs or what it'd cost to do this?


----------



## Jorgsphaeton (Sep 8, 2009)

it is still working perfecty in my car.
total cost for material I think it was around 300 euro (normal setup).
My setup is a bit different because I added a switch to the usb and AV output. In that case I created the possiblity to add an android TV or google TV or smartphone on anything else you can come up with. At this moment I got it working with a smartphone (mouse control via touchscreen is in progress), an android tv hooked up with a front camera with lane departure warning, front collission warning and traffic sign regonision, in future I will add an other android tv with night vision.

Jorg


----------



## LifelessForm (Jun 22, 2012)

Awesome! I'm hoping sean_m will comment, since he's just down the turnpike from me. If not, I may be in contact to see if I can send you my unit and have you do all this crazy stuff, if you're willing of course.


----------



## sean_m (Oct 6, 2010)

I'll be finishing it up soon. Give me a few weeks


----------



## tegelberg (Feb 24, 2013)




----------



## steveskinr (Oct 31, 2007)

Tegelberg

Is your reversing camera wired or wireless?


----------



## Jorgsphaeton (Sep 8, 2009)

in my case it is all wired, I already had a lot of wiring to add from the back to the front.
I don't like the wireless option, it is to fragile in this car with it isolation, keyless entry etc..

Jorg


----------



## tegelberg (Feb 24, 2013)

steveskinr said:


> Tegelberg
> 
> Is your reversing camera wired or wireless?



wired


----------



## cata1569 (Jun 25, 2012)

Another video on the same subject.






cata


----------



## burkov (Mar 21, 2015)

Hello everyone. Its my first post and i don't have a Phaeton yet, but i hope to get one soon. 

Just wanted to tell you that the company from the last video is from Bulgaria and are offering this, as a kit for around 400$ dollars. 
From what i see from their website, it doesn't include audio input.

I'm not connected to them in any way, its just in my language so if you need some translation i can help.


----------



## cbh123 (Aug 25, 2013)

quite like shifting out of park without pressing on the brake.... very nice... wonder if that can be turned off by vcds?


----------



## sean_m (Oct 6, 2010)

*Some updates and notes*

I have started working on this again. I am using the LMS700KF07 LCD. This has some advantage over the AT070N90 in being more symmetrical left-to-right.

This panel fits, albeit very tightly on the top and bottom, into the space left by the factory LCD. This has the possibility of stressing the LCD and distorting the touchscreen's digitizer film. I need to examine this more and consider shaving away some material for a looser fit.

In order to see the full size of the LCD, it will be necessary to trim the bezel, moreso on the top and sides. Trimming the bottom probably won't be necessary.

There is some ability to adjust the image size in the LCD to shrink and shift the VGA image (from the J523), but those settings don't apply to the HDMI input. The ability to adjust the HDMI image position and size will depend on the video capabilities of the computer system you decide to use.

I need to rethink where I am going to place the scan converter (the HD9800/GBS8200). Originally I was going to install it inside the J523. Tests show it will lose its configuration after a certain duration (currently unknown) of being unpowered. This means that if the factory defaults don't work well, I'll need to install it externally so I can change the settings without taking the system apart again.

*Other considerations*

For people interested in reversing cameras, it should be possible to get the reverse signal from the navigation computer's wiring harness. On other cars, the DIN-spec radio harness contains control lines for this and whether the headlights are on. These wires are not present on the Phaeton's radio harness.

The driver board that comes with the LMS700KF07 LCD is supposed to be able to dim the panel if a +12V signal is applied to one of its wires, for dimming when you turn the headlights on. I think it should be possible to tap the backlight for the hazard flasher to control this. I need to do some tests and see how this function interacts with the interior light brightness adjustment.

*Finally, caveats for this type of setup*

You will lose the automatic brightness control of the stock LCD.
The video quality of the normal J523 image will be slightly less than stock, due to the video conversion and upscaling.
You will not be able to return to stock appearance if this mod is fully implemented, due to cutting away some of the LCD bezel.


----------



## StevenFT (Jan 26, 2012)

Sean,
How are you managing the audio connection from your computer to the car?

Steven


----------



## sean_m (Oct 6, 2010)

StevenFT said:


> Sean,
> How are you managing the audio connection from your computer to the car?
> 
> Steven


I have an existing Dice iPod interface that also has an aux input. It replaces the CD changer.


----------



## kanurwa (Jun 8, 2015)

*Jorgsphaeton *if you be so kind and make a list with parts need to buy for the awesome work what you did? I'm so desperate that I can reach you in Netherlands in person 
Furthermore I'm interested in build up a dvb-t tuner and rear-camera. Brgds to all awsome folks like you guys


----------



## Jorgsphaeton (Sep 8, 2009)

this is what I used:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/110659973152?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
http://www.ebay.com/itm/261188420584?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Car-Rear-Vi...665?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item51c84ea2d1

extra switch for other devices
http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Aten-CS...051?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4adea03c4b



Jorg


----------



## kanurwa (Jun 8, 2015)

Jorgsphaeton said:


> this is what I used:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/110659973152?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/261188420584?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> ...


*Jorg * firtst of all thanks for prompt response, you are the best  it is solid base for copying your project with my friend I hope you dont mind?

But additionally I have some question:
1. we can input for example raspberry pi to the lcd screen with wifi and gsm module extras? we assuming that you have other device with android on board?
2. picture from rear camera displays on screen when you switch reverse gear automatically
3. thanks to extra switch we can connect for example dvb-t tuner?

Last but not least is there any tutorial or scheme how to connect all devices you mentioned with phaeton existing control unit harness?

*Jorg *once again thanks a lot and awaiting your reply 
Do you have any film working your system?


----------



## Jorgsphaeton (Sep 8, 2009)

read the full thread for schemes for connecting the vga converter to the navi unit. the vga unit is connected to the touchscreen.

1. I have an android tv attached to the switch. if you get futher then me, with attaching a module that can communicate via bluetooth to my smartphone, let me know. I still want to control my phone with the car touchscreen, but then a module needs to be developed to convert the touch data to bluetooth so that the phone can be controlled via the touchscreen.
Also if interested let me know, maybe we can split the costs.
2. Yes the touchscreen has a connection for that, your backup camera has a connection to the reverse lights to turn the camera on. (connected to the bulb inside the trunklid.
3. with the switch you can connect enything you want. I got still one free and will add nightvision to it later.

I had a movie but messed that up, maybe later I can make one again.
No problem with sharing, everything I add to this forum is for everybody who loves their Phaeton.

I have more nice modifications like, footcontrolled trunklid, DRL, fridge, and unfortunately also important and expensive repairs DIYs
check my posts.


Jorg


----------



## kanurwa (Jun 8, 2015)

Jorg,

Ok I'm an electronic Noob with English my colleague is electronics magician so we both should read the whole thread, but for sure we'll some question anyway. 

Are you followed to ddantes pdf instructions, he did a great unbelievable job  and sean_m, 3DO as well? Thank you guys a lot

Should I buy an a custom breakout board as mentioned Sean_m in the older post ?

We thinking abt Raspbery Pi rev 2 the LCD seller mentioned in auction abt it, please note that R PI is mini pc BT , WiFi, GSM module connection availability and using f.i android software. 
It maybe help you with BT issues as well.

Hmm I wonder because I don't have TV-tuner on-board is it necessary to buy one for this project?

Am assuming that the factory menu is still operating using knobs? and only the second one maybe using touchscreen? 
Is that true the quality of picture seen on the new one LCD is worst than the old one?

I've made a little retrofit with rear lamps to lift model without any bulb only led inside.

Night-vision is a superb idea 

How do you realize switching between the original phaeton software and a new added functionality for example android tv? 

Brgds,
Tom

*Jorg *check it out please http://www.pcexpert-blog.com/2014/12/recensione-wetek-play-android-mini-pc-con-sintonizzatore-tv-sat-o-dtt.html
and film in action  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0M5rr-TkD3g


----------



## tegelberg (Feb 24, 2013)

One needs not necessarily a Converter I have made it everything without.
Converter makes disturbances and makes heat.


----------



## kanurwa (Jun 8, 2015)

*tegelberg* thanks for reply. You are right but hmm finally we have input 3 devices at least but we place the converter in glove box is think.
By the way regarding your nickname your location is around Berlin area? It will be nice to see modification in the flesh 
*
One more issue very important for me, could you confirm that android/raspberry devices could be controlled/operated by the new touchscreen?*

Brgds,
Tom


----------



## Jorgsphaeton (Sep 8, 2009)

Touchscreen signals are taken as mouse mouvements by android. Also switching between devices and car can be done with a switch. I added a link to the switch on ebay in earlier replies

Jorg


----------



## kanurwa (Jun 8, 2015)

*Jorg *so I switch for example by button to mouse mode and touchscreen working as a mouse?
Is possible switching in the switch between devices using original Phaeton button ?
I'm assuming that the original Phaeton software still using original buttons?
Regarding your list "need to buy"  please explain as per your post no 87 re. breakout board is it necessary to buy as well and maybe something more??


----------



## Jorgsphaeton (Sep 8, 2009)

You use an external button that is delivered by the switch it switches between the connected devices and the original car system, it is not connected to the carsystem, only the screen. The car wont respond to the touchscreen so that is not connected. You only need the touchscreen for the other devices. Breakout board is for making it easy to interrupt the ribbon cable en get it's signal cables connected to the vga converter.

Jorg


----------



## kanurwa (Jun 8, 2015)

Jorgsphaeton said:


> You use an external button that is delivered by the switch it switches between the connected devices and the original car system, it is not connected to the carsystem, only the screen. The car wont respond to the touchscreen so that is not connected. You only need the touchscreen for the other devices. Breakout board is for making it easy to interrupt the ribbon cable en get it's signal cables connected to the vga converter.
> 
> Jorg


Could you show me where can I buy breakout board?
I saw in some movies that switching between original phaeton software and the modified can be realised by original buttons i.e. TV.


----------



## Jorgsphaeton (Sep 8, 2009)

It is in one of the earlier replies.
If you connect your android to the tv tuner it is possible. I did that too for movies etc.


----------



## tegelberg (Feb 24, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vLBP1v2OHQQ



http://www.ebay.de/itm/381279294123?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1558.l2649


----------



## Jorgsphaeton (Sep 8, 2009)

You need the converter if you want other functions also like, auto dim, reversecamera switch, hdmi. Think it is not possible with the ebay connector?

Jorg


----------



## kanurwa (Jun 8, 2015)

Like I said it is crucial to me to have a reverse camera and the android device to play movies and music with mp3 also and android navi software as well (extend in the future with module: GSM, wifi onboard, dvb-t etc) so it is no problem to buy some extra devices and finally two lcd screens in seat bolsters for my children in the back. Main LCD controlled using touch control.
My car is not equipped with dvb-t tuner, should I buy one?


----------



## Jorgsphaeton (Sep 8, 2009)

With my setup it is possible, I try to make a video this week, so it will be clear to you what I have made. In my case I got the standard tv tuner installed


----------



## kanurwa (Jun 8, 2015)

Jorg, will be appreciated


----------



## Jorgsphaeton (Sep 8, 2009)

Ok this is what I created:
see video:
I added touchscreen
touchscreen is connected with backupcamera (when in reverse camera will activate screen)
toucscreen is connected to the car system (without touch response)
Toucscreen is connected with switch to switch between devices like android tv, phone etc. (with touch responses via usb(like a mouse)
Android tv connected to tv tuner with a component to hdmi converter.

Android tv connected with the tv tuner:
https://youtu.be/Gi1uhkco5kU

Android tv with camera mounted in windscreen with app: aCodriver
http://e-w-c.nl/phaeton/DSC_000001.JPG

Screen connected with my smartphone(touchresponse in progress, you need a non existing connector for that with bluetooth, so we have to create that ourselves):
http://e-w-c.nl/phaeton/IMG-20141118-WA0005.jpg

old screen:
http://e-w-c.nl/phaeton/DSC_0061.JPG

without screen
http://e-w-c.nl/phaeton/DSC_0062.JPG

Breakoutboard connected to ribboncable and vga converter
http://e-w-c.nl/phaeton/DSC_0070.JPG

vga converter mounted(later I removed the converter and placed it in the footwell space so it was easier to modify or replace or change settings)
http://e-w-c.nl/phaeton/DSC_0069.JPG

Output of the wires:
http://e-w-c.nl/phaeton/DSC_0066.JPG

Screen with controller:
http://e-w-c.nl/phaeton/DSC_0063.JPG


Jorg


----------



## kanurwa (Jun 8, 2015)

*Jorg* thanks for magnificent job  as always 

Resuming:

You have two cameras (one for reverse and second installed in wind-shield)? if yes is the same type of camera?
*On your film I saw google maps I'm assuming that it didn't work because of lack of the GPS? *
Where can I buy Breakoutboard ? I do not get it your trick with touch-response via mouse unfortunately.
According to your config I should find a solution to solve switching using for example TV original phaeton button like ddantes did.
Where you placed an extra switch, in glove box?

Screen with controller: _you meant the converter??_
http://e-w-c.nl/phaeton/DSC_0063.JPG



Brgds,
Tom


----------



## Jorgsphaeton (Sep 8, 2009)

In one of the earlier replies there was a link to the Breakout board. The cameras are different, I got a normal backup camera and the front is the original one attached to an android tv.

The responses of the touchscreen are taken by the android tv as an normal mouse respons . 

I don't minder using the extra button to switch between devices. Also when my children are watching a movie in the back, with the original tv tuner, in the front I can switch to my phone or android tv to make a call or use other apps like acodriver or in future the nightvision 

Jorg


----------



## squal75fr (Jun 17, 2015)

Hi all,

I have also intention to update my ZAB.
But with some little differences:
- I want to remove the old screen and to put a new one but with a capacitive touch. It's not very more expensive.
- I will install a computer PC, I choose the ODROID U3 http://www.hardkernel.com/main/products/prdt_info.php?g_code=g138745696275
- I will install a USB GPS, USB bluetooth 4.0 and USB GSM in order to receive data
- and to finalize I will install a DAC to enhance music quality.

My only concern on this project is how to connect the new screen to the to the ZAB?
Is it possible for you Jorgsphaeton to share here the wiring diagram to do?

Thanks a lot


----------



## Jorgsphaeton (Sep 8, 2009)

Wiring diagram is shown in earlier replies, read the whole thread

Jorg


----------



## squal75fr (Jun 17, 2015)

Thanks Jorg, i skipped most important part ;-)


----------



## sean_m (Oct 6, 2010)

Jorg, did you have to trim or adjust the plastic of the J523 screen opening or trim the sides of your LCD in order to fit the new screen? I also noticed you didn't trim the bezel edges to reveal the full LCD.

As I mentioned in my last post, the screen I used fit very tightly and was scraping into the top and bottom of the screen opening.


----------



## Jorgsphaeton (Sep 8, 2009)

It did fit perfectly in my case without modification. Depending on the app it does have a full screen, only in the example movie it didn't. That is also why I mounted the vga converter outside the dash. So you can adjust it anytime 

Jorg


----------



## ddantes (May 14, 2012)

tegelberg said:


> One needs not necessarily a Converter I have made it everything without.
> Converter makes disturbances and makes heat.


How without the converter?

Thanks


----------



## StevenFT (Jan 26, 2012)

I'm also interested in how this can be accomplished without a converter.

Steven


----------



## ddantes (May 14, 2012)

He will not tell since he consider this forum a a promoting platform of his products, not a sharing knowledge one.

I have tested what signals we have from the ZAB and there is no direct connection to a lcd without "something" in between, unless the lcd used accepts 15khz signals instead of 30khz that is vga standard.
I didn't tried to split the csync signal into H & V sync and try but usually if the signal was vga compliant, then it can sync on H as csync. 
Maybe there is a way to increase the frequency from 15 to 30... The converter is doing it plus some more adjustments and covers a lot more situations.
Maybe there is something to do on the ZAB itself...i don't know.

The thing is that now during summer, if you placed the converter inside the ZAB then i think it's too hot from my point of view and that's why i'm placing it outside now. If there is a way to exclude the converter, then it's perfect since there are no more disturbances on the original screen.

Questions:
Who knows of a, let's call it device, on usb, for windows or even better for android or whatever, that can capture the signal from ZAB (rgbs directly or vga from the converter) and display it directly on carpc's screen. This way i can exclude the converter since i have the carpc...

Thanks,
Daniel

PS: cheap device


----------



## sean_m (Oct 6, 2010)

I made an initial investigation into a converterless setup. I found a replacement firmware for the LCD driver many of us use, openrtd2662*. This firmware provides rudimentary 15 KHz RGBS support. My early test worked to a point. The image is cut off, with bad color and rolling vertical lines indicating a grounding issue or noise from my test power supply. I probably need to add appropriate resistors to match impedance and adjust the RGB levels before getting into how to adjust the image positioning.

I have hope I can make it work with the firmware, but it will be while since I daily drive my Phaeton and can only occasionally pull things out to work on it.

*Despite the name, it's anything but open. The creator won't release his source code and you have to email him to get a copy of it.


----------



## ddantes (May 14, 2012)

Finally i made it work as i want... NO converter!

As Sean said, it can be done only with a custom firmware of the new lcd controller that can be obtained from and as he described.
Now i have the original image as it should be on a higher resolution lcd screen...no garbage, no distortions, no heat, no more wires and all the other problems from the converter.
The switch of the input is done much faster, you can select what inputs you want active, has a auto-brightness solution with a small adjustment and a steady hand and of course the RGBS 15KHz input adjusted to work for our specific signal from the Phaeton ZAB.

The firmware is adjusted for the specific lcd controller + lcd panel combo. The controller should be VS-TY2660-V1 also known as PCB800099. There is also some support for Samsung outdoor kit but no buttons will work on the keyboard, only the IR remote.
As first look, on my desk, no modifications yet. The alignment is a little off on the right, but i don't care much. This is my testing unit since i have 2 when i purchased another for spare parts..just in case i'm doing something wrong.
Also, the auto-brightness i added it, but i have to put the phototransistor a little bit outside the unit, but started to look ugly and i dropped the ideea.

A small video with the current tests here.

Nothing is perfect, everything is perfectible.


----------



## invisiblewave (Sep 22, 2008)

I have no interest in doing this to my car, but I have to say that's pretty impressive!


----------



## Jorgsphaeton (Sep 8, 2009)

i'm interested in this setup, how can I get this firmware and how is everything connected?

Jorg


----------



## imon_2nd (Apr 29, 2015)

Very impressive video of your work, Daniel!

Perhaps someone will commercialize it so car audio/video shops can do this for Phaeton owners. It's probably worth between $500 and $1000 dollars installed, maybe more.

Cheers,

Dave


----------



## ddantes (May 14, 2012)

Jorg, all firmware related stuff can be found at http://openrtd2662.ru/ and http://pccar.ru/showthread.php?t=20391
Remember that you need to have the proper firmware for your lcd controller and lcd panel combo. The controller is used to drive many types of lcd screens, with different specs, and the firmware needs to be adjusted accordingly. The firmware is not open source. 

The ZAB is connected directly on the vga port, on r,g,b,ground and csync on controller vga H-sync pin...and that's it.
For autobrightness, you have to use a wire from pin 54 of the RTD2660 chipset, with a connection through a 100K resistor (not 1K as you will find in the sites above because it's not updated) to a 3.3V source and a phototransistor to ground.

I'm not going to commercialise this, it's not my purpose...i learned a lot from this forum about my car and i feel i need to give something in return....besides, where i live there are not so many phaetons around to worth it....A8 and 7 series rulz...phaeton are just a big passat :screwy: and others will not look at you if you drive a VW :facepalm:

As a matter of costs... screen + controller + customs duties around 250 euros, firmware programmer is a must but it can be built or purchased plus some parts for 10-20 euros for relays, cables and stuff...so it's a resonable price without the painfull work in puting all togheter 

The next thing is to add a capacitive screen but for now...i don't feel the need of it...

Question...how you can put a usb gps receiver to a android mini pc and work? it seems a pain ....


----------



## squal75fr (Jun 17, 2015)

rddantes, I'm very interested to reproduce your tweak. Unfortunately it is not simple with links you give as all is in russian.
Can I ask you to explain step by step what you done with your own material?
(firmware download link, how to upgrade VS-TY2660-V1? ...)

Thank you.


----------



## squal75fr (Jun 17, 2015)

ddantes said:


> Question...how you can put a usb gps receiver to a android mini pc and work? it seems a pain ....


I personnally use minipc odroid U3 and connected on it an USB receiver. Works fine as I choose a compatible model.
The difficulty on android is that not all drivers are known (like linux or windows) and you have to rebuilt the kernel to add it. not simple.

I added also bluetooth, wifi, sound card (used for microphone) and 3g dongle.
Alls of them works fine without any kernel modification as again I choose component on the compatible list.

Sound will be sent by bluetooth to a bluetooth receiver installed in the car - bluetooth receiver is connected to a DAC.
DAC is connected to the AV1 entry of the Phaeton tuner TV.
I choose my all bluetooh componants with the 4.0 norm to have the maximum of quality - near CD quality.


----------



## ddantes (May 14, 2012)

Hi,

Unfortunately there is no download link. You can get the firmware for your specific lcd screen by sending an email to the developer, that can be found on those sites.
Flashing the firmware is easy...there are some schmatics to do it your own, or you can buy one directly. I bought one from china directly.
Use google translate on those sites..it will help you.

There is nothing fancy or difficult....
After you flash the firmware...connect it to the ZAB and that's it...the rest is as it is with the converter...


----------



## Jorgsphaeton (Sep 8, 2009)

ddantes said:


> Jorg, all firmware related stuff can be found at http://openrtd2662.ru/ and http://pccar.ru/showthread.php?t=20391
> Remember that you need to have the proper firmware for your lcd controller and lcd panel combo. The controller is used to drive many types of lcd screens, with different specs, and the firmware needs to be adjusted accordingly. The firmware is not open source.
> 
> The ZAB is connected directly on the vga port, on r,g,b,ground and csync on controller vga H-sync pin...and that's it.
> ...


With the firmware, will it be possible to add other input with vga signals? So it won't do a convert (again) on the vga signals that is connected 

Jorg


----------



## ddantes (May 14, 2012)

On the same vga input you can send whatever signals you want...rgbs or normal vga. I didn't tried it on my setup and now it's installed in the car, but this is what i've been told. The rgbs is just a addition of what you can input in the vga port.


----------



## Jorgsphaeton (Sep 8, 2009)

_"Flashing the firmware is easy...there are some schmatics to do it your own, or you can buy one directly. I bought one from china directly."_
do you have a link to the product to buy? with the correct firmware?

thanks Jorg


----------



## ddantes (May 14, 2012)

Hi Jorg,

When i purchased the programmer was 70 something USD, now i see it at 160, that makes it too expensive for what you will need it.
Search for "USB port programmer for lcd drvier RTD2660 RTD2662" or without USB, on lpt, on ebay and there are some sellers.
The exact thing i have is this, but it's more than double the price i paid, although is the same seller and product.

The correct firmware you can get from the russian guy with an email to him, based on exact lcd panel you have. There is no correct firmware out of the box.
Also, on that pccar.ru forum or on openrtd2662.ru you can find some schematics on how to build the programmer yourself. I didn't bother / didn't had time with that.

Daniel


----------



## Jorgsphaeton (Sep 8, 2009)

Thanks a lot, I could use it if I'm not be able to contact the guy on that forum for preprogramming and modify the board for me. as I see he also added: carlogo on loading, brightness control and rgb support
If possilbe, it would be great to use my car picture for the loading image.
or the phaeton image used in the newer models, if somebody can deliver that image???

thanks Jorg


----------



## Harley45 (Jan 17, 2016)

Jorgsphaeton said:


> Ok this is what I created:
> see video:
> I added touchscreen
> touchscreen is connected with backupcamera (when in reverse camera will activate screen)
> ...


Hallo Jore send me in my email [email protected] info diagram ZAB tuning Regards Adrian


----------



## Jorgsphaeton (Sep 8, 2009)

Harley45 said:


> Hallo Jore send me in my email [email protected] info diagram ZAB tuning Regards Adrian


sorry I don't have it. (never had)

jorg


----------



## StevenFT (Jan 26, 2012)

sean_m said:


> The LCD in the J523 is a Philips LTE072T-4404 480x234 LCD module and appears to accept input in either RGB (ie. VGA) or composite formats. So, if I were to do something like this I would start with this datasheet, http://www.eurologics.nl/files/LTE072T-4408.pdf to work out which connections need to be made from the J523's display cable to test for VGA or composite output, wiring it up to a flat panel LCD to test.
> 
> http://r.ebay.com/ickXRY is an example of a screen that could be used for further testing, adding the touch screen separately. It has HDMI, VGA, and composite inputs.
> 
> Pitfalls include the J523's output being composite PAL and having an NTSC panel, figuring out how to wire it all up (naturally), and ending up with a set of components that can't physically fit in the J523. There's a decent set of photos of the inside of the J523 in this thread, http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4335471.


Would one of these displays work for this project if it would physically fit inside the J523? It says it will do PAL/NTSC

https://www.adafruit.com/products/2395


----------



## Jorgsphaeton (Sep 8, 2009)

Yes I think it does, looks like the same screen with another pcb, but finally they are the same with probably different software and pcb for functionalities 

Jorg


----------



## kikivoinea (Feb 13, 2016)

does this Navi can do any harm to CAN-BUS?


----------



## Jorgsphaeton (Sep 8, 2009)

No it is not connected to the canbus, I thought. It is just connected to the output of the infotainment only.


----------



## StevenFT (Jan 26, 2012)

Jorgsphaeton said:


> Yes I think it does, looks like the same screen with another pcb, but finally they are the same with probably different software and pcb for functionalities
> 
> Jorg


After looking at things closely, it seems like the display & controller are the same ones that Sean used in his setup.

Steven


----------



## Beastmode6.0 (Jan 8, 2013)

*Install photos in the car*

Does any one in the US (Sean) have photos of the wiring in the car and glove box, sort of a step by step (by picture ). I have someone getting all of the components together and tested before install. The Beast is my daily driver so I need to install and have it back to together ic:


----------



## kanurwa (Jun 8, 2015)

What abt navi, Android Tv or other used in that project is equipped with GPS on board?
It is important for me to implement navi funcionality. 
Could you furnish me with exacm model of android box?
Brgds,
Tom


----------



## Beastmode6.0 (Jan 8, 2013)

*Pictures of power source for bench test*

Can someone give me a picture, or type of power supply for bench testing all of the components once I implement them into the radio and display. I used a MXQ android tv box off of amazon. Getting close


----------



## kanurwa (Jun 8, 2015)

Beastmode6.0 said:


> Can someone give me a picture, or type of power supply for bench testing all of the components once I implement them into the radio and display. I used a MXQ android tv box off of amazon. Getting close


What abt navi on android? Do you have an external GPS? Is it working with MXQ? I'm assuming that Google play works perfectly?


----------



## kanurwa (Jun 8, 2015)

Any help??


----------



## tegelberg (Feb 24, 2013)

I sell my ZAB 1024x600 touchscreen and resolution.

http://www.ebay.de/itm/381617167162


----------



## tegelberg (Feb 24, 2013)

http://www.ebay.de/itm/381638812541?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1558.l2649


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

*Moderation Note:*

Please remember to place small ads in the Classified Sections of the forum. It is OK to mention their existence here in the main discussion threads, but paid-for Forum Advertisers and Sponsors have sole rights to place them in-line here.

Cheers,
Chris


----------



## invisiblewave (Sep 22, 2008)

That's all they did anyway, since the links don't work!


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

Must be a Euro thing. They work from here!


----------



## invisiblewave (Sep 22, 2008)

Oh yeah, Ebay was redirecting me to .com, probably because of the shipping restrictions on the ad. Very tempting, but I don't think it'd work in mine.


----------



## serik-berik (Jul 13, 2016)

*Hello Jörg Can you please tell me which cable color what ? Thank you in advance*



Jorgsphaeton said:


> Ok this is what I created:
> see video:
> I added touchscreen
> touchscreen is connected with backupcamera (when in reverse camera will activate screen)
> ...


Hello Jörg

Can you please tell me which cable color what ?

Thank you in advance


----------



## serik-berik (Jul 13, 2016)

Jorgsphaeton said:


> Ok this is what I created:
> see video:
> I added touchscreen
> touchscreen is connected with backupcamera (when in reverse camera will activate screen)
> ...


Hello Jorg

Can you please tell me which cable color what ?

Thank you in advance


----------



## Jorgsphaeton (Sep 8, 2009)

That has been to long, you can check one of the early pages of this thread. Somebody posted a pdf with explanations.

Jorg

Verstuurd vanaf mijn Xtouch met Tapatalk


----------



## lilo1980 (Aug 8, 2016)

HI,

Can someone re-upload the PDF? The original link is broken...


----------



## sean_m (Oct 6, 2010)

I've refreshed the link in the post with ddantes' PDF. My other images in this thread will be missing content for a bit while I'm reconfiguring my webserver.


----------



## lilo1980 (Aug 8, 2016)

Wow many thanks to the fast reply Sean. Really appreciate the dropbox link.


----------



## lilo1980 (Aug 8, 2016)

Just make it easier for new comers, here is the useful doc compiled by dantes & uploaded by Sean:

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/ogygjmvo...haeton/resources/other/ddantes_carpc.pdf?dl=0


----------



## lilo1980 (Aug 8, 2016)

Does anyone run a setup with the RGB to VGA converter and is satisfied with the setup?

How bad is the lag and picture quality loss of the stock unit?


----------



## lilo1980 (Aug 8, 2016)

What is the best way to change input source from VGA to HDMI?

I know you can use 12v to switch to Av1 for backup but if I want to add a button to change from VGA to HDMI, how do I do that?

Using the IR remote is cumbersome. 


Using the attached keypad is also takes several clicks of selecting the input source from the menu.


Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## lilo1980 (Aug 8, 2016)

Hello all,

I managed to flash Andrey's openrtd2662 firmware.

Initially, my screen works with the RBGS converter. Now I'm trying with the 15khz setup with openrtd2662 firmware.

Unfortunately, I'm getting black screen (instead of proper display or no signal).


I'm not sure how to properly wire the connection:



HeadUnit (HU) Ground Pin 3 -> VGA Ground
HU Red Pin 8 -> VGA Red
HU Green Pin 10 -> VGA Green
HU Blue Pin 12 -> VGA Blue
HU Composite Sync Pin 21 -> VGA Horizontal Sync


Am I connecting these wrong?


----------



## Maki911 (Dec 18, 2016)

Hello

I am looking for a detailed guide. Against payment. I would like:

- 7 "touch screen 1024 (Like this: http://www.ebay.de/itm/Hdmi-Vga-2Av...438946?hash=item3600e80262:g:v60AAOSwal5YHfLV ) ?
- Raspberry with TV and DAB
- RearView Camery 

I pay for a Detailed Guide for the Wiring Diagram to connect it 

999 Euro in Germany is to much for this one ;-)

Google translates


----------



## AJL44 (Mar 23, 2015)

I see a black Phaeton sometimes parked just off the Broadway between Cullercoats and Tynemouth.


----------



## Jorgsphaeton (Sep 8, 2009)

lilo1980 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I managed to flash Andrey's openrtd2662 firmware.
> 
> ...


Did you find the right connection diagram? As I see pin 5 is for ground. How did you connect rgbs?

Jorg

Verstuurd vanaf mijn HTC One M9 met Tapatalk


----------



## Jorgsphaeton (Sep 8, 2009)

ddantes said:


> Jorg, all firmware related stuff can be found at http://openrtd2662.ru/ and http://pccar.ru/showthread.php?t=20391
> Remember that you need to have the proper firmware for your lcd controller and lcd panel combo. The controller is used to drive many types of lcd screens, with different specs, and the firmware needs to be adjusted accordingly. The firmware is not open source.
> 
> The ZAB is connected directly on the vga port, on r,g,b,ground and csync on controller vga H-sync pin...and that's it.
> ...


do you have/or can you send me the flash file you used?

Jorg


----------



## Cryjack (Mar 26, 2018)

how can i use this without the tv box ?


----------

